# Callum-TT Stroker. Evolution not revolution baby



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well probably best having one thread for my car rather than lots of little ones.

Ok so far since buying her 6 weeks ago I have been busy. So fat I have

Fitted boost gauge
Polished twice 
Fitted volt meter
Added some engine bling
Painted inlet manifold

Tomorrow I will be having fitted

Cookbot cons
Poly bushes
Track rod ends
Ball joints

Will add some photos of bits completed in a bit.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh forgot had stage 1 REVO map at the weekend and had forge 008 diverter valve fitted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep up the good work  you could add went to the TTOC to night


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Keep up the good work  you could add went to the TTOC to night


Would probably end in divorce as I spent all last weekend at GTI international, last night on car as well as this morning and all day tomorrow lol n

Hope you all have a good evening though and I will be there for the next one.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Keep up the good work  you could add went to the TTOC to night
> ...


Sounds like a win win to me mate :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So had a few other bits done yesterday.

Drove down to Cookbot's gaff and set about renewing the front end of my roadster.

We replaced the old tired standard front bushes with power flex bushes along with the Cookbot cons which feel great.

I also had ball joints, track rod ends and a CV boot replaced.

Even more on the car tomorrow as it is getting top strut mounts replaced and full wheel alignment.

Car feels great and looks even better.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Get some pics up!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Get some pics up!


+1  you know how to do it right? like this but without the spaced in the bracket bits! They automatically pop up then you click the Img button above 

[img ]Url code goes here[/img ]


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow, that po0r old plastic sounds like it's getting a bashing and sounds like Mrs MSTEW will be giving you a bashing Sure i went down that Road and kept going and going ..excellent stuff , I just watch others spend it these days


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:-*


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Got loads if pics to upload and will boot up laptop and upload them all tomorrow


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

rob40 said:


> *MRS?!*












Yes I do understand the irony of him calling me a girl then offering a bitch slap hahaha


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Loads more to upload later.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Full boost








Vacuum 








Ohhhh shiney









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So she is a little poorly.

She is in the garage getting genuine audi parts fitted by a genuine audi mater tech for buttons 

She is have her O/S front shock replaced and her clutch release bearing replaced.

I'm now away for two weeks so hopefully when I get back she will be sweet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Got off the rig last night and today I went and picked up my TT after she had quite a bit if work done to her.

My local Audi master tech carried out the work luckily at mates rates lol.

So he changed

Clutch and clutch release bearing 
2x front shock absorbers 
Front anti roll bar
Full alignment

Car now runs brilliantly and feels great.

I'm now off outside (once boys in bed) to install my liquid TT, Crome engine bay bolts & new gear surround bolts 

Pics in a bit once all fitted

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I have done soooo much in the few months since I bought her.

To date work includes:

1. WAK box and piper cross panel filter
2. Stainless manifold cover
3. Countersunk engine cover bolts
4. Top strut mounts
5. Anti roll bar
6. ARB links
7. Offside cv boot
8. Forge 008 diverted valve
9. Battery volt meter
10. Cookbot cons with poly bushes
11. Liquid TT
12. Boost gauge
13. New front shocks
14. New front tyres
15. Cat back milltek exhaust (fitted Friday) 
16. New mintex pads & disks all round
17. SFS 3" TIP (fitted Friday) 
18. REVO stage 1 map
19. REVO SPS switch

I'm scared to calculate the total cost since I bought her.

Next will be a refurb of the wheels and a full service.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A couple of pics from today.

Decided to give the engine bay a quick wipe whilst doing the usual oil / water checks. 









Then driving to the gym thought I would test out the dyno bit on my liquid TT 









This was in 3rd gear so not sure how accurate it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

that's a very big spike at 5 -6 k 
should come in a lot more a lot eairler and then start to flat out /fall off by 6.5


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

anthony_839 said:


> that's a very big spike at 5 -6 k
> should come in a lot more a lot eairler and then start to flat out /fall off by 6.5


Yeah that's probably because I was waiting for a guy in a Saab to move out of the way lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Another productive day with the TT.

Just fitted my SFS 3" TIP
Gave her a nice clean inside. & out
General fluid checks & top ups 
Fitted some more shiney bits.

By the time I finished it was pretty dark so will take some pics tomorrow.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just dropped her off at Wearside Audi for her Christmas pamper package.

Full major service, Haldex service & MOT

Hope she enjoys herself but not too much I don't want her demanding to go again in a few weeks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just fitted my DVD cold side relocation kit


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

Hang on a minute, I recognise that TIP :wink:

Glad to see you've got it all on there, looking good!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

somnambulist said:


> Hang on a minute, I recognise that TIP :wink:
> 
> Glad to see you've got it all on there, looking good!


Lol thanks buddy.

You have a message in your inbox.

Basically you should have just sent me your car lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi wot did the stage1 revo come back with bhp


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

gazbrad said:


> Hi wot did the stage1 revo come back with bhp


Not had her on a rolling road but the figures I have recorded from the liquid TT are

247bhp
301lbs torque

It is on a rolling road soon but will be stage 2 by then though. I may look at a local RR to get some results before the forum run.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well to update this thread.

I've installed a lot of blue hose, received a spare boost pipe so i can polish my own.
I have also colour coded my strut brace (will take pic when not raining.










Before anyone says anything I have just paid for the upper boost hoses and have a new coolant bottle to replace the tired old yellowish one.

I have also ordered a 3" down pipe and sports cat to be fitted soon.

Now looking for a place to get my car stage 2 mapped. WAK is a possibility but it means a looooong drive down south to get it done. Does anyone know an approximate price for a WAK map?

Also looking into upgraded injectors & FMIC as my stage 2 should give me somewhere near 280bhp (hopefully) 

I am also waiting for a break in the weather (and all work completed) then I will get my wheels refurbished and a professional detail ready for show season


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats a lovely looking brake vacuum hose mate.... :roll:

Looking good though bud!  Get that rocker cover off and clean her up, or better yet get her painted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't forget when you fit the new charge pipe the front bracket is upside down and needs swapping over


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Don't forget when you fit the new charge pipe the front bracket is upside down and needs swapping over


Yep I've actually marked the bracket to remind me lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

NickG said:


> Thats a lovely looking brake vacuum hose mate.... :roll:
> 
> Looking good though bud!  Get that rocker cover off and clean her up, or better yet get her painted!


I need to decide what to do for the best in the long run with the rocker cover.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a lovely looking brake vacuum hose mate.... :roll:
> ...


Had both men powder coated at Romax think it was about £25 each but that was a few years ago


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


I'm looking at getting my wheels done at Romax so may throw them in at the same time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well thats a set of forge adjustable tie bars and H&R ARB's ordered 

Now to get some springs & spacers then I think thats me nearly ready for show season once fitted


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

She's in with Phil @ Elite Vehicle Services getting some bits fitted


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

looking good,

want to get that down pipe


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Callum, now you've hiked the power....Porsche turbo brakes. It's one of the few mods I don't think I've seen on your list.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

chigmuss said:


> Callum, now you've hiked the power....Porsche turbo brakes. It's one of the few mods I don't think I've seen on your list.


I'm trying to convince myself that they are not needed lol.

I think the choice is. Big brakes or wife 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> chigmuss said:
> 
> 
> > Callum, now you've hiked the power....Porsche turbo brakes. It's one of the few mods I don't think I've seen on your list.
> ...


Will you be sad to see her go mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > chigmuss said:
> ...


lol maybe 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Callum, did you measure the distance between the wheel centre and the top of the wheel arch - before you get the Amax fitted ?


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> She's in with Phil @ Elite Vehicle Services getting some bits fitted


Does Phil ever smile? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ExAudiSi said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > She's in with Phil @ Elite Vehicle Services getting some bits fitted
> ...


Always smiles when he sees me coming :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Callum, did you measure the distance between the wheel centre and the top of the wheel arch - before you get the Amax fitted ?


No why? I have loads of photos though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ExAudiSi said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


And when cash is coming his way lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> No why? I have loads of photos though.


Because there's been a debate for a LONG time about Amax springs and by how much they actually lower.
Every time someone says they're going to fit them I ask them to take measurements (as I did yourself on your build thread) but nobody so far has bothered :-(
It would be good to have some anecdotal evidence as they are recommended to so many people on here.
They are listed as lowering a prefacelift by 40mm but some say it's more like 30mm. For facelift cars that would mean approximately 20mm lowering - but someone said they made no difference at all (maybe 5mm).
It's really quick and easy to take measurements and gives you a definitive figure - which you can measure again a few weeks after fitting. This will also answer another "mystery/myth" - by how much do springs settle a few weeks after fitting ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm at garage now so will actually have a look buddy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This image demonstrates the measurement points - which I'm sure you knew already


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> This image demonstrates the measurement points - which I'm sure you knew already


Prior 360mm
Post 340mm

So in actual fact only a 20mm drop from -40mm springs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And your car is a facelift model ?

Don't forget it may drop another 5-10mm over the coming weeks.

Is there a sticker on the box stating the lowering amount ? Try peeling it back to see what it says underneath.
Take photos if possible.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok se photos from the last couple of days


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So what Phil done was

1. Relentless down pipe, this turned out to be a nightmare. It took him 4 attempts to fit as every time he moved it he then found it hit something else. 
2. Relentless 200cell sports cat, again not a great fit but with brute force it went together and doesn't blow. 
3. New -40mm springs which actually only give a -20mm drop. 
4. Forge adjustable tie arms with super pro bushes. 
5. H&R ARB's again with super pro bushes. 
6. New bushes on lower arms. 
7. 3x new tyres.

I have now driven it home across the A689 and the changes are dramatic. The sound made by the sports cat and down pipe is incredible but that is nothing compared to the planted feeling of the suspension.

It feels so much tighter and more controlled. I actually feel like it's more responsive.

In retrospect I honestly would advise people to avoid the relentless down pipe as yes it sounds good but is a twat to fit.

The H&R ARB's & tie arms with the addition of the lowered springs make a much better modification.

Still got a few bits to do. My dremel has arrived so I can finish polishing my charge pipe then get that fitted along with my other boost pipe that is black plus my new coolant bottle.

All that will remain is inlet manifold and rocker cover but they are in the pipeline.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is your car a facelift model ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Is your car a facelift model ?


Yes mate it is.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok because when they say -40mm they mean "from prefacelift". So 20mm is the correct amount for a facelift car :-D
Must look, feel and sound ace ;-)

Were the tie bars fitted to the upper position ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Ok because when they say -40mm they mean "from prefacelift". So 20mm is the correct amount for a facelift car :-D
> Must look, feel and sound ace ;-)
> 
> Were the tie bars fitted to the upper position ?


Yes the -40mm is pre facelift. The face life model was apparently 15-20mm lower standard.

The forge adjustable tie arms were fitted in the upper position mate. I also replaced the bushes in the lower position just to make sure all is good.

I'll get some photos tomorrow of how she looks but the feeling when tied in with the H&R ARB's is remarkable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Spacers fitted front & back. 
15mm front & 20mm rear

Filling the arches quite nicely now


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry to be picky - but when taking photos of the wheels its best to get down to their height. shooting from above distorts the perspective (thats probably not correct, but it sounds good :lol: )


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So a few bits from today.

Changed coolant bottle 








Fitted boost hose 








Polished charge pipe









A good bit of progress today. Pipe is not 100% complete but so much better than the OEM look.

I'm taking off the brackets tomorrow and giving them a shine.

And here are a few pics of the wheel clearance taken at wheel height


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Seeing as the springs should settle another 5mm over the coming weeks I reckon that the height looks decent. Are you happy with that height ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Seeing as the springs should settle another 5mm over the coming weeks I reckon that the height looks decent. Are you happy with that height ?


I am except that now if I want to Jack up the car I have to drive up I to some wood to raise the height lol.

The ride is firmer and much more comfortable actually which is a surprise.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

I need to get mine lower!!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Some pics of the rims after their refurb at RS Alloys in Hartlepool

















I'm also eagerly awaiting Saturday morning when I collect her from Deluxe Detailing in Newton Aycliffe who took her yesterday for a full correction detail.

He's spending all Wednesday, Thursday, Friday on her and Saturday morning to finish off. She will look superb when Paul has finished with her.

www.deluxedetailing.co.uk is his site.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Weren't you tempted to go for anthracite or gunmetal ? 
Hope the weather is nice for everyone.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Also took delivery of my air filter heat shield today.

New inlet manifold has also been received and is in the back of the car and my crackle black rocker cover is being collected on Saturday


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Weren't you tempted to go for anthracite or gunmetal ?
> Hope the weather is nice for everyone.


I was tempted but ultimately decided against it.

I may change my mind in a few weeks but the colour really suited the car though and didn't really want to spoil that.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So I've popped over this morning to Deluxe Detailing to see Paul and was amazed at the improvement in my car.

I then couldn't stand around doing nothing so set about cleaning under the bonnet and polishing everything that's metal lol.

A few pics of her from this morning. Paul will be taking some proper pics with his posh camera so when he uploads them I'll copy them and add them here


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Well played, that looks stunning!!

Now you just need to find a way to get her home without exposing her to any elements so she stays that way!!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

NickG said:


> Well played, that looks stunning!!
> 
> Now you just need to find a way to get her home without exposing her to any elements so she stays that way!!


Lol I know. As I live on a new build estate where they are still building I'm leaving it with Paul until I collect on Saturday morning then head straight to Dubs 

I just hope it doesn't rain tomorrow otherwise I'll probably cry.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just saw the weather report and Saturday is meant to start cloudy but clear to sunshine and WARM !
Well, 15 degrees Celsius - which is practically tropical !

Just have a bunch of microfibre cloths and a bottle of detailing spray in hand - which I'm sure you'll have anyway. And glass cleaner !


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Just saw the weather report and Saturday is meant to start cloudy but clear to sunshine and WARM !
> Well, 15 degrees Celsius - which is practically tropical !
> 
> Just have a bunch of microfibre cloths and a bottle of detailing spray in hand - which I'm sure you'll have anyway. And glass cleaner !


Already laid out and prepped in boot 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

It's amazing what a professional detailer can do, there are several levels of clean. Bay's looking very tidy too did you fit the pipes yourself? I fancy giving it a go, I've got an intake pipe in the hall I keep tripping over. Enjoy dubs, swimming with the kids for me yay!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullys_special said:


> It's amazing what a professional detailer can do, there are several levels of clean. Bay's looking very tidy too did you fit the pipes yourself? I fancy giving it a go, I've got an intake pipe in the hall I keep tripping over. Enjoy dubs, swimming with the kids for me yay!


Yeah fitted it all myself. I was amazed when I walked into his workshop this morning.

If I wasn't at dubs I'd be swimming with my kids lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Also took delivery of my air filter heat shield today.
> 
> New inlet manifold has also been received and is in the back of the car and my crackle black rocker cover is being collected on Saturday
> 
> ...


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Also took delivery of my air filter heat shield today.
> ...


Cheers buddy I'll keep an eye on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Spacers fitted front & back.
> 15mm front & 20mm rear
> 
> Filling the arches quite nicely now


Hi mate where did you get your spacers?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Dale_88 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Spacers fitted front & back.
> ...


eBay 20mm 
Here 15mm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Stand by for plenty of pics of her today at Ultimate Dubs and I'm sure I'll end up buying some bits for her there as well lol.

Collecting at 10am, quick fluid check then off to meet MalsTT at Newton Aycliffe services to begin our 2.5hr drive down to Dubs where it will be action stations with hectic cleaning, polishing and general tidying up of bits made dirty by the motorways.

Those who are going to Dubs feel free to pop by the TTOC stand and say hello.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have a great day and look forward to lots of pics 8)

Paul


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Cars looking great mate

Have a great time at dubs and remember post some more pics


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

nott said:


> Cars looking great mate
> 
> Have a great time at dubs and remember post some more pics


Got my digital camera in the car ready to roll 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Callum-TT said:


> nott said:
> 
> 
> > Cars looking great mate
> ...


Have a safe trip down mate, TT looks absolutely stunning!  

John


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A little update.

Well I couldn't stop playing with it at Dubs.

I got some lovely new locking nuts as my old ones won't fit after fitting my spacers.

I also bought a new cold side relocation kit as my old one was the wrong colour blue lol.

Also picked up a 3 bar grill & my crackle black rocker cover.

I then got the psi tuning guys to upload a REVO stage 2 map 






































Looking at the liquid TT I think I need to clean my MAF lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well have a few little jobs planned for tomorrow.

1. Relocate the ugly N249 somewhere nicely hidden. 
2. Change spark plugs
3. Change rocker cover & gasket
4. Replace my cold side relocation with a new shiney one. 
5. Fit locking nuts.

I'll keep you all updated. With me luck I'm just over man flu lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

All done including N249 relocation.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Whats everybody's thoughts on this as an end of year project? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-5L-R5-TFSI- ... 233432dd38


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

That would be mental! :twisted:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Eadon said:


> That would be mental! :twisted:


That engine plus a few £1000 in mods could make me a happy man lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Whats everybody's thoughts on this as an end of year project?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-5L-R5-TFSI- ... 233432dd38


Go for it mate :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Whats everybody's thoughts on this as an end of year project?
> ...


I was thinking someone may try to talk me out of it.

It's like going to a pub for a Alcoholics Anonymous meeting lol.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


Don't do it mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well this should prove that regardless of your engine spec it is indeed possible to achieve 400 miles to a tank or at least very close.

This week I have been travelling nearly 25 miles each way so 50 miles a day.

Filled up car with momentum 99 on Monday night and then drove to the course the rest of the week.

4 days nearly 200 miles and amazingly 1/2 a tank of fuel remaining.

Not bad for a stage 2 tuned car


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bought a few bits to keep her clean

Just bought a machine polisher, polishing pads and some sirius polish.

I also bought a snow foam lance and snow foam. Wow it's fun to use lol

New v6 spoiler lip ordered.

FMIC to be ordered early next week then it's action stations to fit everything I have ordered in time for the RR day.

Going to see how my ko4 turbo and standard inlet manifold matches up to the rest of the stage 2 cars out there.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bit more done on the bay this weekend.

Coil cover installed 
Inlet manifold spacer installed 
Inlet manifold start polishing

Not quite as plain sailing as I had hoped.

I had a powder coated inlet manifold to go on. Sadly when it was coated they cooked the paint into the threads and when I tried to tighten up one of the throttle body bolts it sheared off 

So I decided to polish my own one (taking this is stages as I use the car). Take it off, start work on it, got it to a condition where I can out on the car.

Rebuild car thinking all is ok. Look at injector seals and see they look fooked so off to Audi I go. Also somehow in the process of removing the wiring harness for the injectors one of the clips shoots off never to be seen again.

Following day collect bits from audi and the clip from local scrap dealer. Jobs a gooden.

Fit seals, clip then reassemble everything else.

Fire up and sound like crap.

Obvious vacuum leak grrr. Say fook it and leave for the day.

So today take inlet manifold off again, give another polish up lol, then remove pcv. Notice a tear in one of the rubber hoses so luckily I bought a set of lower breather hoses a while ago so out they come to save the day.

Put it all back together and grrrr one of the metal pipes from the pcv snapps as it's so brittle.

By this time I have the inlet manifold back ok and I really can't be arsed to take it back off again so I actually managed to remove the pcv without removing the inlet like a boss 

Repair the broken pipe with a inline pipe, jubilee clips and self amalgamating tape.

Put it back in still without removing inlet and sweet works a treat 

Still a very slight vacuum leak but I'll order a pcv system this week.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on well the fuel rail looks 100% better


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Coming on well the fuel rail looks 100% better


I know it was a shocker.

I've just got some wire wool so will have another go on it again see if I can get it better.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice work Callum, bay is really coming together now! 8)


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice work Callum but please clean that scuttle plate :wink: :-*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looking good m8. Could eat your dinner off that


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

basky said:


> Nice work Callum but please clean that scuttle plate :wink: :-*


Lol there is always someone unhappy 

Off out with a brush


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well things are changing

















Looks like a big turbo 

It's being collected tomorrow. What could I be planning


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Well things are changing
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


A divorce :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well things are changing
> ...


Lol possibly. She's not happy especially when the saw my shopping list


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:

Top man, you don't mess about!

What turbo is it?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Eadon said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Top man, you don't mess about!
> 
> What turbo is it?


Garret GT3076R


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

More things happening


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's an unusual choice mate who advised it ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Me 

Got a shopping list including agu head, tfsi crank plus lots of other bits.

Tempted to buy a spare block and build the engine then fit it so I can run my TT in the meantime.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Look forward to following the build mate

See you at the RR do next weekend


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> Look forward to following the build mate
> 
> See you at the RR do next weekend


Probably last time in this state


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh good - another stroker build thread.

I know that list is gonna have pistons on it - what brand of pistons and what compression ratio ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Oh good - another stroker build thread.
> 
> I know that list is gonna have pistons on it - what brand of pistons and what compression ratio ?


Here we go Matt B has got his box of Kleenex out

Give him a good spec Callum and he will be off on one

We can all talk about this and other bollox at next weeks RR :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good - another stroker build thread.
> ...


Shut it ya ald bastard


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


No you shut it ya blue nose buffffffooon xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Oh good - another stroker build thread.
> 
> I know that list is gonna have pistons on it - what brand of pistons and what compression ratio ?


Not 100% sure yet. I'm slowly starting to build a full picture of what I need.

Seen some wossner pistons at 53mm that I like the look of. Got a few conversations with people I know to have before they are ordered.

I know the route I'm going down and know if I was lazy I could order the whole lot from one place bit where's the fun in that


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I thought you were thinking about a TTRS conversion Callum ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> I thought you were thinking about a TTRS conversion Callum ?


I was mate but when pricing up the costs just kept getting higher and higher.

With all ancillaries like exhaust, inlet, oil pump, fuel pump etc etc etc the cost was well over £12k.

Yes I would have had an absolute beast but the work required to achieve it would be astronomical and I don't really have the time to reinvent the wheel.

That said once this is built I may decide at a later date to purchase a TT rolling shell and put a TTRS engine in that. The biggest issue I had was that I need the car and if I went down the TTRS route u could end up with no car for quite some time.

The bonus of this build is that I know it all bolts together, so I buy a spare block, build engine up, get down pipe made to fit, fit all new ancillaries then put engine in meaning the car could be off the road a matter of days or weeks rather than months.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I hear what you are saying mate


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Another little update.

Since my last post I have just secured a spare 1.8 block for me to work on, I have also just secured a AGU large port head.

Just need to finalise what other bits I want and get some quotes after searching the forums for used parts for sale


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Result ;-)


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Result ;-)


Yeah baby got WhenAb on the case sourcing parts for me and those I can't source in the uk they are sending for me so I only pay one shipping cost


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> Seen some wossner pistons at 53mm that I like the look of.


Reckon you'll struggle getting compression with those....you might get a bit of piston slap too.

I'd advise going with 83mm ones instead..... :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Seen some wossner pistons at 53mm that I like the look of.
> ...


Might just rattle a tad


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Seen some wossner pistons at 53mm that I like the look of.
> ...


Lol yeah 83mm


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well my build block has arrived complete with large port AGU head.

Let the fun commence


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well as I can't fix my current engine as I'm awaiting parts I might as well start stripping my new engine.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Blocked pick up pipe. Guy was lucky with this engine. Not far off a issue here. 
















No real issues found in the sump


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Good stuff m8, looking forward to following this.

As for that blocked pipe, I dread to think the number of ageing TTs out there that are literally ticking oil starvation timebombs. I think we will see more and more "my oil light came on and its a tractor" threads the older these cars get. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So cheap easy to prevent.

Anyhooz back on topic.....

Gl with the build


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Good stuff m8, looking forward to following this.
> 
> As for that blocked pipe, I dread to think the number of ageing TTs out there that are literally ticking oil starvation timebombs. I think we will see more and more "my oil light came on and its a tractor" threads the older these cars get. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Thanks dude.

After seeing the pick up pipe on this one I have decided to change the one on my current engine.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well shopping list is nearly complete.

My card is going to be getting a bit of a battering when I get back off holiday in a few weeks.

Mass order to integrated engineering so if anyone needs anything from there let me know as I'm going to be approaching them about some sort of discount as currently buying the bits for both my build and Pete_slim's build.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well my unit should be ready by the end of the month meaning things can start in earnest.

On the current engine. On the drive to work today I was sure the exhaust was blowing, driving home and the blow got gradually worse.

Got the car up on ramps and yep it was.

1 bolt from the CAT flange to down pipe was completely missing and the other was very loose and I was able to remove by hand.

Luckily I have plenty of stainless nuts and bolts so fitted them and tightened up. Lucky it was a cheap fix.

So this is a word of warning. Those of you who bought the relentless down pipe and sports cat and possibly decat keep an eye on your cat bolts as they don't seem too good and can come loose.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

This should be good Callum


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Look forward to the thread development Callum and lots of gentle stroking going on in the near future :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Will take some photos over the next few days.

My block is now stripped and ready to send off to be worked on.

As is my AGU cylinder head.

Getting ready to order pistons, rods and valve train in the next few days.

New 2.0 TFSI crankshaft has arrived so that off to have tolerances checked soon.

Picked up my 38mm external waste gate a couple of weeks ago to match my turbo. Both have had heat resistant paint applied to lower exhaust temps.

Will upload more soon.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good stuff. The more of you lot that piss off out of the Stage 2+ category, the better.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Good stuff. The more of you lot that piss off out of the Stage 2+ category, the better.


What are you taking about? With my rebuild I will still be stage 2 

Just stage 2++++++++++++


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Good stuff. The more of you lot that piss off out of the Stage 2+ category, the better.


Nothing wrong with a bit of competition Mondo you miserable git!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol:

Well, I thought young Callum was being stroked (fnarr, fnarr) which would punt him up a class. Like I care; my sig' says what matters to me. :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, I thought young Callum was being stroked (fnarr, fnarr) which would punt him up a class. Like I care; my sig' says what matters to me. :wink:


I am but I'm entering myself in a new stage 2++++++ with the 2.0 TFSI cars


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought I would have a quick play around under the bonnet today.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well a few bits done in garage today on my block & head and now prep ready to start Pete_Slim's block & head ready for shipping to Lee for rebore and rebuild


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is this all done and dusted been ages since an update ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wondering where Callum was actually - it's been a month since he last posted. I think he started his new job recently ..


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I thought he sold his car to Gas Monkey for blood swet and beers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think he's working away at the moment so not had much time to work on his TT


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah working up in the deepest darkest parts of Scotland earning monies for my build.

Parts are slowly being accumulated. My AGU head is ready and will be collected this weekend after a rebuild 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Things progressing. Parts being ordered will have an update soon people.

Just been really busy with work so not had much time to sort things out or even post on here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

